Ask HN: Anyone making $10k+/mo on a sideproject? - solomioo
======
themgt
Really OP? Along with this other vague "how do I make $$$ fast and easy" post
just 23 hours ago [1]? C'mon HN, stop upvoting this get rich quick clickbait.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14055349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14055349)

------
andkon
A lot of people on Indiehackers are making that much; they don't say how much
of a time commitment they make though.

[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses)

------
nodesocket
What would be the motivation for acknowledging this? What questions do you
have?

~~~
xeromal
Steal their idea?

------
Thriptic
I know someone making that much on a side project, and as you would expect
they are very quiet about it. It's unlikely you're going to get much
transparency with this question.

~~~
derefr
Specifics are definitely unlikely to be shared, but I think it would be "safe"
for such people to give out some very vague facts—at least, for example,
whether these money-makers are b2c vs. b2b vs. enterprise sales; or product
vs. service vs. subscription SaaS. Such data would be useful for figuring out
what entire categories of approach just wholesale won't work.

------
salicideblock
No. And if I were, it would certainly not be a side project any more...

------
nunez
There have been way too many of these posts here lately, IMO. Why?

------
savethefuture
I am ;)

------
mwfunk
Nope!

